# High tech specialties (bansner$ fiberglass stock



## remingtonman (Oct 15, 2016)

I also posted this in the firearms forums. What r the opinions of these stocks. Are they rigid enough to shoot off off a bipod and not affect accuracy if the action is needed and barrel free floated?


----------

